# Every heard of an actual key deprograming itself?



## Roadan (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok... working on this 07 sentra and after it was at the stealer to diagnose a few issues and reset the VIN on hte engine computer I took it home, needed a few airbags and the alternator is bad. The battery seems to have a charge but went out to start it and nothing (this was after I got it home). Ran the code and it spit out the key has deactivated its security chip for some reason. Has anyone had this issue occur?? Dont have a second key and was not able to program a fob either while it was at the stealer.. Replaced the engine computer and the stealer had to reset the security to get it to start (has to do with the VIN of hte computer being different) that is one of hte reasons it was there.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try this procedure.

Nissan Repair: security system, nissan sentra gxe, nissan sentra

Hope it works for you, let me know as I'm sure others might be interested.


----------



## Roadan (Jul 20, 2009)

I appreciate your post.

The primary concern I am actually talking about the key itself, not the fob that lost its programming. 

I have the fob programming instructions. When the stealer could not program the fob.... there is something else going on.


----------

